# what destroyed hip hop?



## Flame (Apr 29, 2015)

Its like one day I woke up seven years ago... And the thing was dead. All the music was uninspired all the same trash.

Some people like to compare hip hop to pokemon, in that the 1st and 2nd gen was the best... And everything else was wack. But pokemon has used almost the same formula for 20 years or so.. But hip hop generally is not good anymore expect one song( schoolboy q - collard greens)... 


For me the thing that killed hip hop was all the "beef", people didn't focus on making good music but who they can beef with.
The beats wasn't any good any more and everything had that goddamn auto tune crap.


Did I grow up and the downgrading of people and hip hop culture just become too much for a full grown adult?

What happened to hip hop in your opinion?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 29, 2015)

I have at least 3 good "hip hop" (I guess rap?) songs I've been listening to that came out this year:


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 29, 2015)

It killed itself.
Committed suicide due to the senseless wanna-bes that made nothing but reckless lyrics.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't think of Pokemon as a comparison, because at least the changes they brought in their main games were necessary and nice. Easier breeding and such, things to appease a wide audience of kids (cute pokemon designs like Dedenne) and teens/adults (Garchomp). Hip Hop more or less sold out and put style over substance. I was listening to rap for a few years until 2007. I was introduced to metal music and dropped rap like a bad habit. At that point, there was nothing interesting about hip hop. Years later, my little sister would make me listen to songs she liked, some being hip hop, and it sounded awful. Worse than I last heard. Then while I walk the dog, I'd hear cars and houses blasting their rap music to obscenely loud volumes. It was terrible, it sounded the same too. I can't describe the beat and vocal style exactly, the best way would be "stop/start" rapping with a slow pace beat. The sampling game got worse, the old guard was fading away, some stayed and just became the opposite of what they were, ahem, Snoop Dogg. I used to like Kanye West for example, his music was unique, powerful, it was rap with a contemporary message. But then his music sounded tired, and his persona is fucking loathsome. That's another thing, celebrity and personality, "style" over substance, it's hard to listen to someone when they're douchebags. Even trying to listen to their songs, they sound like douchebags. Newer artists like Drake, I don't get why he's popular, his music sounds horrible. Lil Wayne always was annoying, but got more irritating. Nicki Minaj killed hip hop and the women's role in it, being the head of a new generation of sexploitative music. All of a sudden I hear this word called "twerk," and just shake my head.

Not all hip hop today is bad, in fact I find it interesting that the ones I can listen to now, are from white people. Macklemore, Eminem, and there's always the underground scene. Still, I'm sticking to metal, that's more pure, and easy to sift through when something bad comes on, either from an established band (Metallica) or someone trying to pop up or commercialize their sound. Rap felt like a genre of hits, I never listened to a full rap album for instance. Meanwhile metal's a genre of albums, that just so happen to have hits and signature songs.


----------



## Flame (Apr 29, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> I don't think of Pokemon as a comparison, because at least the changes they brought in their main games were necessary and nice. Easier breeding and such, things to appease a wide audience of kids (cute pokemon designs like Dedenne) and teens/adults (Garchomp). Hip Hop more or less sold out and put style over substance. I was listening to rap for a few years until 2007. I was introduced to metal music and dropped rap like a bad habit. At that point, there was nothing interesting about hip hop. Years later, my little sister would make me listen to songs she liked, some being hip hop, and it sounded awful. Worse than I last heard. Then while I walk the dog, I'd hear cars and houses blasting their rap music to obscenely loud volumes. It was terrible, it sounded the same too. I can't describe the beat and vocal style exactly, the best way would be "stop/start" rapping with a slow pace beat. The sampling game got worse, the old guard was fading away, some stayed and just became the opposite of what they were, ahem, Snoop Dogg. I used to like Kanye West for example, his music was unique, powerful, it was rap with a contemporary message. But then his music sounded tired, and his persona is fucking loathsome. That's another thing, celebrity and personality, "style" over substance, it's hard to listen to someone when they're douchebags. Even trying to listen to their songs, they sound like douchebags. Newer artists like Drake, I don't get why he's popular, his music sounds horrible. Lil Wayne always was annoying, but got more irritating. Nicki Minaj killed hip hop and the women's role in it, being the head of a new generation of sexploitative music. All of a sudden I hear this word called "twerk," and just shake my head.
> 
> Not all hip hop today is bad, in fact I find it interesting that the ones I can listen to now, are from white people. Macklemore, Eminem, and there's always the underground scene. Still, I'm sticking to metal, that's more pure, and easy to sift through when something bad comes on, either from an established band (Metallica) or someone trying to pop up or commercialize their sound. Rap felt like a genre of hits, I never listened to a full rap album for instance. Meanwhile metal's a genre of albums, that just so happen to have hits and signature songs.




Best. Post. Ever. 


Expect liking metal.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 29, 2015)

If you listen to Macklemore you should just not listen to rap music in general.

Dubstep is where the future is anyway. Or neo-New Wave, whatever you want to call all this new synth music.


----------



## Vipera (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 29, 2015)

Hip hop is dead due to the fact it has become over commercial-ized much .
Just like rock 

At least we have decent rap like killer mike,Kendrick Lamar,rob sonic, el p, Aesop rock, RTJ, fashawn, bishop Nehru and others are all great current rappers who are making good music


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2015)

It was me. I destroyed hip hop.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 29, 2015)

What destroyed hip hop?
The death of 2Pac!


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 29, 2015)

T-hug said:


> What destroyed hip hop?
> The death of 2Pac!


And biggie
And big L
And big pun


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 29, 2015)

I think the GTA V soundtrack for Los Santos Radio is pretty on point.  Rockstar is the future of hiphop.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 29, 2015)

Black People.

There. I said it. Tension dispersed. You're welcome.


----------



## Flame (Apr 29, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Black People.
> 
> There. I said it. Tension dispersed. You're welcome.




Wow so edgy... Maybe you should go back to listening to kkkpop..


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 29, 2015)

T-hug said:


> What destroyed hip hop?
> The death of 2Pac!


 
B-but Tupac's alive!!

​
​What wrecked Hip-Hop? Lil Wayne.​


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 29, 2015)

Flame said:


> Wow so edgy... Maybe you should go back to listening to jpop..


 

Jpop > Hip-hop

U mad, m8?


----------



## Reecey (Apr 29, 2015)

I never liked Hiphop, it was shit and always has been shit same goes for Rap!!! DnB is the way to go and always has been, way better! Its massive in the states now, just a shame the states are a little to late getting into it but nevermind you can never be too late and also some of the events they hold over there are massive!


----------



## Flame (Apr 29, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Jpop > Hip-hop
> 
> U mad, m8?



Why would I be mad?

I don't like hip-hop anymore.. Why I created this thread.

Last time I liked hip-hop a lot buttons was a thing on phones.


----------



## Haymose (Apr 29, 2015)

Slightly disappointed nobody mentioned Atmosphere. Love those guys.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 29, 2015)

I've never understood the attraction to Kanye West. This has been his only good song IMO.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 29, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I've never understood the attraction to Kanye West. This has been his only good song IMO.



Just over promotion kinda like drake or Lil Wayne.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 29, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Jpop > _It doesn't matter what is in this side of the inequality, the expression makes no sense anyway (fixed)_


Jpop better than hip hop??? For real?
Well, I listen to some Jpop so I may sound like a hypocrite... But that thing is not music, that is... bleh... addictive bleh!
Hell, I listen to many Vocaloid based songs, and I consider most of them near to the quality of ultra commercial Jpop. (note: this is not a compliment)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 29, 2015)

This thread has proved to me that GBAtemp has piss poor taste in music.

Except for myself.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 29, 2015)

I like this one rap/hip hop track from Ice cube.
GTA SA, Today was a good day, nuff said.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 29, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> This thread has proved to me that GBAtemp has piss poor taste in music.
> 
> Except for myself.


That's how every thing on the internet makes me feel


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 30, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> This thread has proved to me that GBAtemp has piss poor taste in music.
> 
> Except for myself.


 
You should feel bad.




RevPokemon said:


> That's how every thing on the internet makes me feel


 

You too.


----------



## SickPuppy (Apr 30, 2015)

I think rap music went bad once gangsta rap hit the scene. I may have listened to a few rap songs back in the 80's but have an acquired hatred for any rap music now. I'm not racist though, I hate country music just the same.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 30, 2015)

Did someone say K-pop thread?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 30, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Did someone say K-pop thread?




For some reason I can only associate Kpop with arcades full of kids playing Pump it up (I don't know if that thing still exists anyway)

EDIT: Of course no Germans will appear in this thread because of Murphy's law, but I will leave this open question anyway... Are there arcades in Germany? I kind of miss them... Well, perhaps it is the boring small city I live in, or the fact I am a fucking hermit, but I haven't seen an arcade place.


----------



## XDel (Apr 30, 2015)

Here is a theory as to why it has fallen from grace, or rather, how the main stream and those indoctrinated by the main stream represent it. This video features Wise Intelligent from the rap group Poor Righteous Teachers. 

Included with this are a few examples as to why Hip-Hop is truly not dead.













Oh and this, watch this, but never mind the end bit that makes Griff look proud and trustful of Obama.


----------



## master801 (Apr 30, 2015)

I think this just turned into a 4-Chan thread...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 30, 2015)

master801 said:


> I think this just turned into a 4-Chan thread...


 
>implying that is bad


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2015)

In a lot of ways Hip Hop and Rap destroyed itself. It used to be a method of protest, a part of a civil rights movement against racism and unequal treatment, it spoke of crime, violence and poverty, the struggle of living in ghettos, a cry for change executed through art. Since the gross majority of the issues it touched upon are now resolved and non-existant, it should've adapted to the circumstances. It didn't, rappers are now multimillionaires singing about struggles that don't exist, they ran out of subjects to sing about. Rap is now about make-believe gangsters, struggles they've never experienced and know nothing about, jerking off and/or dissing eachother for no reason, drugs, grinding crotches against butts and discount love - it's crap. It's the pop of pretend gangsters.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I've never understood the attraction to Kanye West. This has been his only good song IMO.




lol



RevPokemon said:


> Just over promotion kinda like drake or Lil Wayne.


 
LOL


----------



## bkifft (Apr 30, 2015)

Perhaps we all are just getting old and have passed the cynical threshold?

See http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s15e07-youre-getting-old and http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s15e08-ass-burgers.


----------

